# Lowrance Help



## A_Wall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a Lowrance LMS 337 that was working fine. I was running back through a little rough water the other day and it started flashing bright then dim and beeping so I turned it off. I got back to the house to check it out and it will not power back on. I unhooked the power wire and hooked it back up. I changed the fuse and checked the wires it all looks good but will not power on. Any suggestion?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

have you tried looking up the issue on the lowrance website?


----------



## A_Wall (Apr 6, 2011)

The only thing they suggest that I haven't tried is to test with a volt meter. I will try that tonight and go from there. Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you try to reset it? pg 82 instructions

http://www.lowrance.com/upload/Lowrance/Documents/Manuals/LMS-337CDF_0156-071_121704.pdf


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

The reset fixed mine


----------



## A_Wall (Apr 6, 2011)

The reset worked, thanks for the help. What size fuses are ya'll using? One of the local boat dealers here told me to use a 4amp but they keep blowing. Can using too big of a fuse hurt the unit at all?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> The reset worked, thanks for the help. What size fuses are ya'll using? One of the local boat dealers here told me to use a 4amp but they keep blowing. Can using too big of a fuse hurt the unit at all?


per the Lowrance website, 'a 3 amp fuse should be used, anything more will void the warranty'

I use the 3 amp on my HDS gen 2 and have not not any issues

check to make sure the connections are clean and are corrosion free, you may have a little corrosion in the pin connectors (very difficult to see), if not new, then try a new power plug for the unit


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Really bad idea to keep upping the fuse size, a fuse bigger than specified can definitely damage your FF.

The fuse is blowing for a reason, not a good one either. Check the wiring and make sure there are no nicks/cuts allowing it to shorting out. If everything looks good try wiring directly to the battery by passing any switches, bus bars, or breakers.


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

Carolina Jim x2

learned that years ago, no fun when wires under you console start melting!!!


----------

